# Pontiac inventory buyback



## jontyrees (Dec 21, 2004)

Anyone else get a letter about a Pontiac Inventory Buyback program? I got one asking me to come by and get an appraisal for a buyback on my '04. I'm going to go by and see how the numbers work out on Friday. The only model I'd be interested in is an '05, so much will depend on the appraisal value, and how motivated they are to move '05s. My mileage is kinda high for it being only 1yr and a month or two into my Smartbuy, (19.2k miles), but my purchase price was only $25,700, so it'll be interesting to see how it plays out.

Any idea what incentives they're offering on '05s these days?


----------



## BigNick (Jan 7, 2005)

I traded in my 2004 for a 2006 too early it seems.

I did get a nice bonus in the mail yesterday. A check from GMAC for my security deposit refund (my 2004 was leased) PLUS three monthly lease payments (I was three months ahead of the payment schedule).

A nice bonus, it takes some of the sting out of seeing the price drop by one grand, literally days after buying my '06.

The dealer is asking $27600 for my '04. 6144 miles, Phantom Black w/RedHot and M6.


----------



## DallasSleeper (Jan 3, 2006)

jontyrees said:


> Anyone else get a letter about a Pontiac Inventory Buyback program? I got one asking me to come by and get an appraisal for a buyback on my '04. I'm going to go by and see how the numbers work out on Friday. The only model I'd be interested in is an '05, so much will depend on the appraisal value, and how motivated they are to move '05s. My mileage is kinda high for it being only 1yr and a month or two into my Smartbuy, (19.2k miles), but my purchase price was only $25,700, so it'll be interesting to see how it plays out.
> 
> Any idea what incentives they're offering on '05s these days?


I don't know if you are looking for a certain color, but the Pontiac Dealer in Killeen (an hour north of you) has a New red 05 with the 6 speed, it looks sharp. I talked with them and they are trying to act like they don't really know about the $3000 rebate on the 05s. That way when they come down 3 grand it looks like they are doing you a favor and a bunch of great guys.


----------



## MaximumPwr (Oct 13, 2005)

I was looking at and going to buy an 05 quicksilver M6 with redhot interior from that dealer in Killeen. The day I was going to drive up and look at it and probably buy it I called first. The salesman on the phone told me the sales manager was out driving it on a demo run. Then I heard him muffle the phone and ask someone if so and so was coming in today. I think what he meant to tell me was that his sales manager has been using it as his personal car for the past year. hahaha. Sorry, PASS! Don't like being lied to like that and not looking for a beaten down demo car or one that has been driven by anyone for God knows how long as there personal car. Just passing the info. Oh and I just looked at Pontiac.com and it shows the car still there. Not bad mouthing the dealership, but next time the salesman maybe should put a potential customer on hold instead of trying to muffle the phone with is hand to find out if the guy driving the car in question is coming in today. :rofl:


----------



## jortegasr (Nov 4, 2005)

I got the same letter on my 04 Tahoe. I think they are just trying to get you in and sell you a new car. I would be interested in how much they come down on a new car.


----------



## DallasSleeper (Jan 3, 2006)

MaximumPwr said:


> I was looking at and going to buy an 05 quicksilver M6 with redhot interior from that dealer in Killeen. The day I was going to drive up and look at it and probably buy it I called first. The salesman on the phone told me the sales manager was out driving it on a demo run. Then I heard him muffle the phone and ask someone if so and so was coming in today. I think what he meant to tell me was that his sales manager has been using it as his personal car for the past year. hahaha. Sorry, PASS! Don't like being lied to like that and not looking for a beaten down demo car or one that has been driven by anyone for God knows how long as there personal car. Just passing the info. Oh and I just looked at Pontiac.com and it shows the car still there. Not bad mouthing the dealership, but next time the salesman maybe should put a potential customer on hold instead of trying to muffle the phone with is hand to find out if the guy driving the car in question is coming in today. :rofl:


I drove that car a month ago, it had over 700 miles on it then. When I got out of it they were so kind as to offer $2000 off of the sticker since it was a demo, I was like "ahhh no thanks" then I come here and find out that gm was offering a 3000 rebate on 05s. I was pissed. No business from me. They called me 2 weeks ago and said they had a serious buyer for it and if I wanted it I better come quick. I told them I am not interested anymore.


----------



## RedRacer (Sep 12, 2004)

jontyrees said:


> Anyone else get a letter about a Pontiac Inventory Buyback program? I got one asking me to come by and get an appraisal for a buyback on my '04. I'm going to go by and see how the numbers work out on Friday.....


Uh, this isn't a special program. They're just trying to get you to trade in your car so they can sell you another one. I believe that every dealer has this "special program" and would love to sell you another car. They just gave this program (read: marketing ploy) an official sound title to make it sound like this is something new....which it is not.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

There is a GM Smartlease turn in. 

But other than that its the dealership trying to stir up some business. Its still worth checking out. They might just step up for you. 


BTW - Rebates are $2500 and $500 for active duty military. 


Goodluck:cheers


----------



## DallasSleeper (Jan 3, 2006)

dealernut said:


> There is a GM Smartlease turn in.
> 
> But other than that its the dealership trying to stir up some business. Its still worth checking out. They might just step up for you.
> 
> ...


Is that on 06's??? you just made my day


----------



## jontyrees (Dec 21, 2004)

Oh, I'm under no illusions as to the purpose of the mailer - definitely trying to drum up new business. I'm curious to see how motivated they are to move '05s though - there could be a situation where the dealership is particularly incented to shift '05s, and willing to take a hit on Smartbuy returns. Can't hurt to find out.


----------



## MaximumPwr (Oct 13, 2005)

I wonder how long they are going to let the 05's sit on the lot. It would be kind of weird if 2007 rolled around and there are still 2005 GTO and other cars sitting on lots. I don't really keep up with dealships, not into the business, but does that happen? Are there still 2003 brand new cars sitting on new car dealer lots?


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

jontyrees said:


> Oh, I'm under no illusions as to the purpose of the mailer - definitely trying to drum up new business. I'm curious to see how motivated they are to move '05s though - there could be a situation where the dealership is particularly incented to shift '05s, and willing to take a hit on Smartbuy returns. Can't hurt to find out.


absolutley. Give it a whirl. Let me know what they say. I am curious how they perform.


----------



## jontyrees (Dec 21, 2004)

Doh! Not very motivated I guess. Total waste of time in fact. Whatever the trade-in they would give me vs the pay-off on my note was, they were talking a ~$700 monthly on an '05. Umm, no thanks - see you in a few years.

They said GM isn't offering Smart Buy on '05s, which sounded bogus to me, but at that stage it wasn't worth discussing further.

They had an interesting '05 on the lot - it's been there for months. Black on black 6sp '05, but with the non-scoop hood, with 18" wheels. Pretty cool look. Only has 220 miles on it, which suggests they aren't too generous with the test drives. The salesman I dealt with the first time around is gone. "Personality differences" apparently. He was great, let me take the demo home for the night, etc - maybe that was their problem with him - too customer focused? Maybe it was that crease my wife put in the demo car's rim?


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

worth a shot. 

$700 a month. Yeah thats a big pass. 


Smary buy is not offered on 05's. They were right.


----------



## jontyrees (Dec 21, 2004)

Weird about the Smartbuy - it's just a financial calc with more of the payment at the back end of the term, (the residual). They said it was something to do with the residuals. That all tells me that GMAC can't decide what residual to set on the '05s. It would be interesting to see what third party leasing firms set the residual at. I basically do this kind of stuff for a living, and it's all just math once you establish a purchase price, an interest rate and a residual.

Looks like I might be keeping this beast for a long time. I'm ok with that.


----------



## BigNick (Jan 7, 2005)

I have a Smartbuy on an '06. Maybe they're not offering it on the '05 because it's last year's model? (just a guess)

*Dealernut*, any clues to why this is so?


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

MaximumPwr said:


> I wonder how long they are going to let the 05's sit on the lot. It would be kind of weird if 2007 rolled around and there are still 2005 GTO and other cars sitting on lots. I don't really keep up with dealships, not into the business, but does that happen? Are there still 2003 brand new cars sitting on new car dealer lots?


A dealer close to me has 6 Monte Carlo SS, 1 SSR, 1 Impala LS, 3 Colorado's and 1 Silverado that are all 2004's. They all have another dealer's window sticker on them, meaning they origonally delivered to another dealer. My guess is this guy buys out inventory from GM that other dealers couldn't move or maybe the dealer went bankrupt. They are all new and never titled. The funny thing was he had a bunch of 05 stuff that did deliver to him sitting on his lot, including 6 SSR's and 3 Corvettes. They probably had 100 cars and 150-200 trucks and suv's on the lot so they are a small dealer.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

BigNick said:


> I have a Smartbuy on an '06. Maybe they're not offering it on the '05 because it's last year's model? (just a guess)
> 
> *Dealernut*, any clues to why this is so?



Your right. They quit offering smartbuy and smartlease when the new model year comes out. The only exception to that rule is if they are having a hard time selling a model. 

Which is not a problem with the GTO.


----------



## BigNick (Jan 7, 2005)

dealernut said:


> Your right. They quit offering smartbuy and smartlease when the new model year comes out. The only exception to that rule is if they are having a hard time selling a model.
> 
> Which is not a problem with the GTO.


I had to wait until after RedTag was over - during RedTag they did not offer a lease or smartbuy on the 2006 GTO. I suppose when RedTag ended, they stopped offering these on the '05.


----------



## I Stall Automatics (Aug 10, 2005)

So uh... what's SmartBuy?


----------



## BigNick (Jan 7, 2005)

I Stall Automatics said:


> So uh... what's SmartBuy?


From the GMAC web site:


> SmartBuy is a purchase transaction with many of the benefits of a lease in that your monthly payments can be lower than with traditional financing. This is true because your monthly payments are based on the portion of the vehicle you expect to use during a specified term plus a finance charge. Unlike a lease however, you own your vehicle.
> 
> At the end of your contract you have several options, including keeping your vehicle by making a final balloon payment or simply returning your vehicle and paying a disposal fee (if applicable).
> 
> SmartBuy is not available in some states. Other restrictions may apply. Visit your GM dealer/retailer to find out if SmartBuy is right for you.


-----

In some states (NY chief among them) leasing is illegal or there is some heinous tax on it, or soemthing (I am not a lawyer). Smartbuy kind of gives you the best of both worlds, a lower payment like a lease, but you get the title of the car in your name with a lien against it as you would get with traditional financing. There are differences in the taxes you pay also, in PA you pay 9% tax on a lease, but only 6% tax with standard or Smartbuy financing.

However, if you can afford a standard 5-year finance deal and plan on keeping the car after financing is complete, it's better to go with a "standard" financing on the vehicle. I will probably trade mine up on another GM vehicle within 3 to 4 years, so the Smartbuy made sense to me. You still have mileage and wear limits on the vehicle as you would with a lease - but if you choose to re-finance the "balloon" payment at the end of a smartbuy, you are guaranteed the same interest rate for the refinance as you originally received when starting the Smartbuy.

Ps - any lawyer types (or financial gurus) please correct anything I have wrong there.


----------



## jontyrees (Dec 21, 2004)

In a fit of guilt after considering replacing my '04 with an '05, I Lexol'd my seats and vacuumed my carpets yesterday. Are there any good products to use on my dash that will remove dust and offer some protection vs sun, but not make the plastic glossy? Texas is a pretty harsh environment, especially since my car sits outside in a huge parking lot every day.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

BigNick said:


> From the GMAC web site:
> 
> 
> -----
> ...



you are correct sir. Leasing and smartbuy is all about what your "trends" are for your car. Do you plan on staying in the car forever, like me. Or do you plan on trading up in 3 or 4 years, like most people. 

If the latter then leasing tends to be the best option.


----------

